# Why I hate the whole "lube" thing.



## number1failure (Aug 18, 2010)

[ ME ]Hey mom are you going to the store?
[MY MOM]Yeah, you need anything?
[ ME ]Yeah, I need some Vaseline.
[MY MOM]HAHAHHAAHAAHHHAAA{busts out laughing}
[ ME ]What?!?
[MY MOM]What the world do you need VASELINE for?!?!?!
[ ME ]To lube my Rubik's Cube.
[MY MOM]Suuuurree{sarcastically}
[ ME ]Ohh and some Silicon spray.
[MY MOM]{her face}→
[ ME ]Well if I leave the petroleum jelly on too long it'll mess up the pieces.
[ ME ]I just need it on for a while to smooth out the sanding ridges.
[MY MOM]You sanded it?
[ ME ]Yeah, to slightly downsize and reshape the pieces into slightly better ones.
[MY MOM]How did you sand it? Didn't it hurt and like, bleed everywhere?!?!
[ ME ]Mom! I'm not talking about THAT. I'm talking about my RUBIK'S CUBE!!!
[MY MOM]Oooohhhhh. Ookkkk. {sarcastically again}
[ ME ]Shut up.
[MY MOM] {leaves to go to the store for "about half an hour"}
2 HOURS LATER...
[ ME ]Bout' time WOMAN.
[MY MOM]Here's your lube. {hands me the vaseline}
[ ME ]Shut up you Crazy Jungle Lady**.
[MY MOM]And, here's your spray lube. {hands me the silicon}
[ ME ]Whatever. {semisarcastically}
[MY MOM]Go have fun with your toys! {chuckles}
[ ME ]Go have fun being an annoying b*tch! {mumbled quietly when in other room}


Which is why I hate the whole "lube" thing.



**I often call her "Crazy Jungle Lady" because she once wore this dress. (Shown in attached picture.)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 18, 2010)

This is how you talk to your mom, who cares for you?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2010)

Sounds like your mum has the hots for you.


----------



## number1failure (Aug 18, 2010)

Everything was said in a "friendly" way.


EDIT: by friendly i mean non aggressive and non sexual


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 18, 2010)

I get this reaction from all my friends, silly non cubers


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 18, 2010)

I still don't talk to my mom like this, because she still might smack the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 18, 2010)

my mom would sand my pieces if i talked to her like that.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Aug 18, 2010)

Noncubers FTL! I get that all the time. I would say "lube" or "lubricant" to one of my cubing friends and when someone else overhears they are like "Ew, you use that?!". People these days can't stop thinking about that stuff.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 18, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> my mom would sand my pieces if i talked to her like that.



I lol'd. I'm gonna have to use this sometime.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2010)

"Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.
I just say I'm going to "spray" my cube instead. Problem solved.


----------



## Samania (Aug 18, 2010)

You don't talk to your mother like that >:|


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, at least you got your lube. I wouldn't complain


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2010)

number1failure said:


> EDIT: by friendly i mean non aggressive and non sexual




Sounded pretty sexual to me.


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't you get you get up and get lube by yourself?


----------



## Weston (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers



And thats why I say "lube".


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.




Especially if you just blurt it out like that.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll gladly say lube to non-cubers. If they choose to completely misinterpret what lubricant means that's not my fault.



> lubricant (plural lubricants)
> A substance used to reduce friction between objects or surfaces.



Doesn't imply sex at all.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 18, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I'll gladly say lube to non-cubers. If they choose to completely misinterpret what lubricant means that's not my fault.


It may not be your fault, but you'll still be the one who gets laughed at.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2010)

aronpm said:


> > lubricant (plural lubricants)
> > A substance used to reduce friction between objects or surfaces.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lube


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 18, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > > lubricant (plural lubricants)
> ...



Urbandictionary is the official dictionary for life. :tu


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> PeterNewton said:
> 
> 
> > my mom would sand my pieces if i talked to her like that.
> ...



lmao


----------



## akiramejin (Aug 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers
> ...



me too.


----------



## Senkoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Your mother went out and bought you what you wanted and you still talked to her like that? ****ing kids these days, seriously. If my kids act like this i will bust out the belt like my dad did on us. We grew up straight.


----------



## PeterNewton (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.
> I just say I'm going to "spray" my cube instead. Problem solved.



wellll if you happen to have particularly, lets say, frivolous buddies, they could interpret it as you're going to spray it with your ______ >_>
im not just saying it for laffs, in gr9 we had to make an advertisement for english class, and one guy got kicked out of class because he made a deoderant ad with a guy standing, a girl on her knees and a slogan "Just spray it!"


----------



## Joker (Aug 19, 2010)

Weston said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers
> ...



Weston owns all lol.


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

I came here expecting something else. 
Do not assume.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 19, 2010)

I just tell my parents i need silicone. Problem solved.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Your mother went out and bought you what you wanted and you still talked to her like that? ****ing kids these days, seriously. If my kids act like this i will bust out the belt like my dad did on us. We grew up straight.



Dude, I know. Especially after he gets *$900 *to spend on cubes from his parents.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > > lubricant (plural lubricants)
> ...



"Commercial product used to lubricate sexual intercourse, often anal sex between two men. Lube allows the penis to enter the anus without pulling or tearing of the anal tissue. It also allows time for the anus to expand and accept the incoming phallus.
_Dude, it's not going to work without the KY. You'll rip me up otherwise._"

...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



I actually WAS gonna say this, but didn't bother. So :tu for you.


----------



## Feryll (Aug 19, 2010)

[ ME ]Ohh and some *Silicon* spray.
[MY MOM]{her face}→

That explains the face.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 19, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



i just threw up in my mouth thanx to you lol


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2010)

She bought you vaseline and silicon spray, and you don't even say "thank you"? What a prick of a kid you must be.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



how old are you?


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 19, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > iasimp1997 said:
> ...



why do you need to know?????? stalker


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)

Cubing321 said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing321 said:
> ...



Oh wow


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 19, 2010)

Edward said:


> Cubing321 said:
> 
> 
> > uberCuber said:
> ...



:tu


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 19, 2010)

Senkoy said:


> Your mother went out and bought you what you wanted and you still talked to her like that? ****ing kids these days, seriously. If my kids act like this i will bust out the belt like my dad did on us. We grew up straight.



Way to generalize about all kids. 

I appreciate it. >_>


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2010)

or you could have gotten straight to the point and said to your mom that you were gonna bang the girl next door. Because saying it's for you and your plastics toys just isn't right unless your into that stuff.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 19, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> or you could have gotten straight to the point and said to your mom that you were gonna bang the girl next door. Because saying it's for you and your plastics toys just isn't right unless your into that stuff.



*snicker* buhahaHAHAHAHAHAHA. ROFL. 

In an unrelated note, speedcubin


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> She bought you vaseline and silicon spray, and you don't even say "thank you"? What a prick of a kid you must be.



He's living up to his username.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

Zyrb said:


> I get this reaction from all my friends, silly non cubers



****in'. hate cube noobs. especially the noobish ones.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > She bought you vaseline and silicon spray, and you don't even say "thank you"? What a prick of a kid you must be.
> ...



And all this after $900 of puzzles.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.
> I just say I'm going to "spray" my cube instead. Problem solved.



but then the noobers say "with what?"
and then your pretty much cornered.:confused:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Ikr.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.
> ...



Speed increasing fluid.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



What's wrong with CRC Heavy Duty Silicone? What's the worst that can happen? The good ol' "USE WD-40" comment?


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 19, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



I lol'd.
http://tinypic.com/r/igf2nr/4


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...



Is THIS what you're going for?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > buelercuber said:
> ...


Some sort of comment about needing industrial silicone to keep from chafing from....'having fun' so often.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > > lubricant (plural lubricants)
> ...



Urbandictionary is hardly a reliable source for the actual meanings of words. What they are describing is a "personal lubricant".

What is a lube? Something to reduce friction between objects. That does _not_ imply sex. There are a ton more useful uses for lubricant than sex.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 19, 2010)

The people around me always think that lube refers to c*m. How gross.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 19, 2010)

stupid thread


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 19, 2010)

and for once i'm happy that in Hebrew the word lube is split to 2 words...


----------



## Thomas09 (Aug 19, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> and for once i'm happy that in Hebrew the word lube is split to 2 words...



What would that be?


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 19, 2010)

i just like to agree that lube is for my sexual pleasure...
if i get another tub of vaseline ill make sure i buy it in a quiet convenience store with a lads mag and tissues... purely to see the look on the casiers face when i hand him the items xD

or like.. i keep the stuff in my bedroom and people are like.. why do you have that stuff, funny to see the reaction when you reply "ahh its just lube" then they slowly walk away or comment what for which you can reply "when it doesnt work as well nice to get it going a bit quicker right?"

oh there faces


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 19, 2010)

Edward said:


>



Amazing.
I admit to the pillow thing.


----------



## riffz (Aug 19, 2010)

Edward said:


>



LMAO.


----------



## zugohugo2 (Aug 19, 2010)

You should respect your mom o.o

If you want the lubricant just say " Get me a can of silicone spray and No I'm not getting high off it it is for my cube."


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 19, 2010)

uh... wait what? pillow thrusting? this guy went tooo far lol


----------



## Olji (Aug 19, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> and for once i'm happy that in Hebrew the word lube is split to 2 words...



lolo, its like that in swedish too, one for the sexual part, and one mechanisms and similar things, so i never get that, mostly i get the question when they try my cube: wow, have you lubed it, and with what?

+1 for swedish and hebrew  (add in more languages that got this advantage )


----------



## nck (Aug 19, 2010)

Oljibe said:


> nitay6669 said:
> 
> 
> > and for once i'm happy that in Hebrew the word lube is split to 2 words...
> ...



I hate the Chinese word for it. I can't and will never be able to write it.


----------



## MiloD (Aug 19, 2010)

i love how a pic of the dress is included so we _get _the "jungle lady" comment. that was just like totally necessary.


----------



## Dane man (Aug 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.
> I just say I'm going to "spray" my cube instead. Problem solved.


 You have solved one of the biggest problems for cubers. I hereby award you the "I iz smrt!" award!  

I'm going to use that from now on.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



yay thank you. howd you do that ??


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 20, 2010)

Dane man said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > "Lube" is awkward to say around non-cubers, which is why I don't say it.
> ...



thats just no fun. you have to make a inuendo about it on the spot every time so that they get sick of you saying it and then dont laugh anymore.

change ur facebook status to "just lubing right now" then see how many comments you get


----------



## number1failure (Aug 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > Your mother went out and bought you what you wanted and you still talked to her like that? ****ing kids these days, seriously. If my kids act like this i will bust out the belt like my dad did on us. We grew up straight.
> ...


:fp:


----------



## BigSams (Aug 20, 2010)

I wonder how his mom would react to this thread  totally backfired on him.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2010)

number1failure said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Senkoy said:
> ...



What's with the facepalm? It's true isn't it?


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Wait he ended up getting the $900? Hot damn...:fp


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 21, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Senkoy said:
> 
> 
> > Your mother went out and bought you what you wanted and you still talked to her like that? ****ing kids these days, seriously. If my kids act like this i will bust out the belt like my dad did on us. We grew up straight.
> ...





It's just an expression. I say it all the time when ****ing high school kids come and sit at my local coffee house for hours without buying anything. Does that mean ever highschool kid in the world is a loiterer? No, I just use it as an expression for them, because it is these days, and they are kids.


----------

